# New guy here with a Massey 165



## anderson farms (5 mo ago)

Well it is my sons. He bought it to use with his hay business. It needs some work but it will be a fun project over the fall/winter and he will be ready for the hay fields next summer. We need to change the oil what do you recommend? 15w40? It is a 1965 model he believes and has the continental gas engine. Also he needs to replace the brakes and the rear pto seal. Plus all the hydraulic fluid. Where do you all like to buy parts from? We are removing to loader that is on it and are going to fix it up. Not a full restore but want to make it mechanically sound and look good. My boy is 14 and relly proud of his Massey. He hopes to be pulling his baler with it next year. Oh and the tractor is multi power. And has the hydraulic remote by the seat. It is leaking and needs a new gasket too. A few things to fix but that it part of it and will be a great learning experience for him


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy AF, welcome to the forum.

Yes, 15W-40 oil is the better choice (choices: 10W-30, 15W-40, 20W-50). I run _15w-40_ in my tractor (warm climate). If you have cold winters, you might want to switch to 10W-30 for winter operation, and 15W-40 for summer.

Years ago, I owned a MF150 with a Perkins diesel. Great old tractor. Parts were not a problem back then, but today all of the dealers I knew are gone. There are a number of MF parts suppliers available on the internet: Listed below are just two of them:






Parts & Services


When it comes to your Massey Ferguson machine, the genuine choice for parts and service is the only choice. And with such an extensive range of quality products and services available from your Massey Ferguson dealer, there no reason not to keep it genuine.




www.masseyferguson.com










Tractor Parts | New, Used, Rebuilt | All States Ag Parts


Huge selection of new, used, and rebuilt tractor parts for John Deere, Massey Ferguson, Case IH, Ford, Kubota, Allis Chalmers and many more makes.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just in case you cannot find parts you need, below are 64 ea. Massey Ferguson 165's listed in salvage:



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/massey-ferguson/165/farm-equipment


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

anderson farms said:


> Well it is my sons. He bought it to use with his hay business. It needs some work but it will be a fun project over the fall/winter and he will be ready for the hay fields next summer. We need to change the oil what do you recommend? 15w40? It is a 1965 model he believes and has the continental gas engine. Also he needs to replace the brakes and the rear pto seal. Plus all the hydraulic fluid. Where do you all like to buy parts from? We are removing to loader that is on it and are going to fix it up. Not a full restore but want to make it mechanically sound and look good. My boy is 14 and relly proud of his Massey. He hopes to be pulling his baler with it next year. Oh and the tractor is multi power. And has the hydraulic remote by the seat. It is leaking and needs a new gasket too. A few things to fix but that it part of it and will be a great learning experience for him


Welcome to the forum! Sounds like it will be a great project!


----------



## westbay6 (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! I have almost that exact same tractor. 1965 Massey 165 but it is the non-multipower 6-speed with the Perkins diesel. I've posted a couple of threads on this forum about how I installed a front hydraulic pump for the loader and installed a universal fuel sending unit because the oem style for our year is no longer available. 

I just did the brakes this winter. It's a heck of a job, but doable for sure. I was thinking about writing it up, and if your son is planning on doing his, I'll do that then. It took me a while to compile the full list of part numbers you need, so I'll include that, hopefully it will be helpful! 

I strongly recommend picking up a paper copy of the owner's manual, service manual, and parts book, unless they have them posted here. There's an online parts book that I'll post the link to when I'm on my laptop, but it sometimes doesn't have all the notes on which part numbers go with which serial numbers. 

Lastly, I'd love to see any pictures you have of yours!


----------



## anderson farms (5 mo ago)

Thank you so much. We plan on getting it all ready this fall winter so he can use it in the hay field. He saved his money and bought the tractor and wants to get it fixed up and usable. She needs some work but was in his price range. First thing is getting the loader off and a little machine shed finished up so he can park his baler in it and get it out of the shop so we can begin working on his Massey. I’d love to see the write up on the brake job. I have to get the tractor safe for him to use


----------



## T.j. Overby (Dec 6, 2017)

Here is a good video on Massey Ferguson dry brakes: 



. You tube Bundy Bears Shed for multipower rebuild.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello and Welcome to the form, My father was a Massey Ferguson dealer back in the day and I worked for him until 1980, I worked on many 165 tractors brakes and wet on the 265 tractors, with the dry brakes most of the time the brakes would get glazed, if you have a hoist of some kind, I recommend removing the wheel first then using the hoist to remove the axel assembly then remove the brake plate from the inner axel without removing the axle from the housings, if they are dry, replace the brake discs and reinstall the brake plate, if they have oil on them new seals are needed. be sure to keep oil in the reduction units at the end of the axles inside the wheels. some people buy these used and do not change and check the oil in the reducers, and eventually they go bad, and have to be replaced. I an hopeful that you get it up and in good useable condition, these were great tractors, fun to drive and not to hard to repair.


----------

